# Force Shut Down iPhone 2.0



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Nevermind... I've figured it out.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Standard etiquette is to post the answer to your question, in case someone in the future has the same problem and searches for your topic. To answer, hold down the power button at the top for a few seconds, and slide when asked.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Hayesk, I was going to mention the need for the answer but my keyboard decided to die. Good post!


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Or if your phone is totally unresponsive, hold the home button and the power button at the same time for about 10 seconds and the phone will do a hard shut down.


----------

